# Safe way to open and keep dog mouth open?



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

We gave our 2 year old a sausage type treat which was very fatty and sinewy. It seems like the sinews have wrapped around the rear molars and a piece about an inch long is stuck in her mouth. It's not causing her any apparent discomfort. She's still eating regularly, sleeping regularly, going to washroom regularly but I can't do anything to dislodge it.

Any suggestions on how I can keep her mouth open long enough to find it and remove it?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

This is gonna be hard! By yourself, next to impossible. Maybe try one of those finger slip on tooth brushing thingys that have the rubber bumps on it and try rubbing it off. If its not bothering her, then I would probably just leave it be and it should eventually come off on it's own.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know but I think an inch is pretty big for their little throats. I wouldn't want to push it back a block the airway. I'd worry that other food could do that too being caught on it. Maybe call the vet and see what they suggest or have them get it out. I always err on the side of caution. Good luck. Let us know.


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

We just finished talking to the vet and we're bringing her in. HOPEFULLY it can be dislodged by the vet otherwise they may have to sedate her ... it's really wedged in there 

All because of a lousy $1 sausage treat that my sister bought for her ... sigh


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

e&e company said:


> We just finished talking to the vet and we're bringing her in. HOPEFULLY it can be dislodged by the vet otherwise they may have to sedate her ... it's really wedged in there
> 
> All because of a lousy $1 sausage treat that my sister bought for her ... sigh


Hon, I'm sorry. You never know when something can happen. I'm sure the vet will do fine getting it out. I don't know how they do it but my vet can go all the way back into Tyler's mouth, no problem. I try to do it and he turns into squirmy worm. My groomer says they know we're afraid and when you aren't, like a vet or groomer, they can do things we can't. Good luck and let us know when she's okay And about the stinkin' $1 sausage...it could have also happened with a $10 treat...doesn't make it any better.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

e&e company said:


> We just finished talking to the vet and we're bringing her in. HOPEFULLY it can be dislodged by the vet otherwise they may have to sedate her ... it's really wedged in there
> 
> All because of a lousy $1 sausage treat that my sister bought for her ... sigh


Good thinking, I would have the vet remove it. Josey had a sandbur lodged underneath her tongue. The only way the vet could really get in there and work in her mouth was to sedate her. Since she was already sedated and the vet was working in her mouth, I had him go ahead and do a dental cleaning. Hope your vet can get it removed. Keep us posted!


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

Update. Glad we took her to the vet. Turns out the piece was about 5 inches long and was wrapped around a tooth with only the one inch piece dangling and visible to me.

Cost was $60 for the appt. $33 for the disinfectant (?) bottle of which we only needed a spray or two but we now own the bottle. 

Oh well ... at least she's safe!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

. . . "and for everything else there is American Express!" 
So happy w/the good result----they never cease to scare us!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow , glad they were able to take it out !


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

One time Cosy ate a piece of yarn that caught on her beard. The strand of beard and the yarn were down her throat. I pulled it out and it was about 5 inches too. These dogs may be little and cute, but sometimes, they just aren't smart. LOL!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

They do get themselves into the dangdest messes! Like kids... that's why God made them so cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

e&e company said:


> Update. Glad we took her to the vet. Turns out the piece was about 5 inches long and was wrapped around a tooth with only the one inch piece dangling and visible to me.
> 
> Cost was $60 for the appt. $33 for the disinfectant (?) bottle of which we only needed a spray or two but we now own the bottle.
> 
> Oh well ... at least she's safe!


I missed the result of the vet visit yesterday. So glad you went to the vet. 5 inches!!! EEEWWWW. Guess she won't be eating sausages anymore, eh? At least the outcome is PRICELESS! Glad she's okay. BTW, what's her name?


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I missed the result of the vet visit yesterday. So glad you went to the vet. 5 inches!!! EEEWWWW. Guess she won't be eating sausages anymore, eh? At least the outcome is PRICELESS! Glad she's okay. BTW, what's her name?


Hi Snobody! Sorry for the tardy response. Her name is Jells. It's short for Jelly Bean which is what she looked like when we went for our first visitation at the breeders when she was just eight weeks old. 

I'd love to post pix of her and will do so once I've been able to figure out this internet thing


----------

